

Freakishly close - andreyf
http://www.google.com/search?q=pi+-+(9^2+%2B+19^2/22)^(1/4)

======
PieSquared
You can use continued fractions to get as close as you want to pi with a
fraction (and it gets closer much faster than the decimal approximation, too!)
Continued fractions are worth taking a look at if you've never seen them,
they're pretty cool.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continued_fractions>

------
byteCoder
Freakishly close?

pi - 3.141592653 is freakishly closer. Scared yet?

~~~
ph0rque
That should be 3.14159265 _4_ , rounded to your number of digits.

------
boredguy8
pi - 3.14159265358979 = 0, apparently.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=pi+-+3.14159265358979>

------
SirWart
That's a lot more difficult than rounding pi to 3.2 though.

~~~
kqr2
In grade school, they taught us to use 22/7 for pi. Unfortunately, that led
some people to believe that PI == 22/7.

It's even more fun when state legislators try to define pi.

[http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/805/did-a-state-
leg...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/805/did-a-state-legislature-
once-pass-a-law-saying-pi-equals-3)

